# Daysail Rental NY/NJ Area?



## jacksparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been searching and searching and I can't seem to find any place to rent a larger (with a cabin area) sailboat in the NY/NJ area. All the lakes in my area (Essex, NJ) either don't have any sailboat rental options, or small (10-15') options without accommodation of a larger party.
I own a sunfish but I'm looking to go out with a few more friends. Anybody know anywhere good?


----------

